# This little girl showed up at the farm . . .



## goldensrbest

S he is very pretty, you got to keep her.


----------



## jealous1

We are really, really full . . . so if I can find the "right" home for her I will place her. But if that right home doesn't show up . . .


----------



## Sydney's Mom

She is a sweetie. Are you sure she's not someone's dog?


----------



## Tennyson

I don't know what she is but I do know she's a keeper.


----------



## dogloverforlife

Aw she is so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden:)

maybe part border collie? I would LOVE to have her if I could. She is soooooooo tempting!


----------



## mylissyk

She is darling! These babies needing love know where to come, thank you for always giving them a soft place to land.


----------



## Golden:)

Do you know how tall she is???


----------



## goldensrbest

She is a beauty.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

She looks to be 100% purebred adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That's awesome!! Put a smile on my face. Thanks!!


----------



## jealous1

Sydney'sMom - We live in a pretty rural area. We've called some neighbors and DH rode around to see if he could talk to those we don't know--that's when he ran into a couple who said they had seen Sadie hanging around a trailer that had a dog that the owner was not feeding on a regular basis, that they often went and left food for that dog and had then seen Sadie trying to get leftovers. We called vet's office to see if anyone had called them about a missing dog and when we took her in, had vet check for a microchip. She's been on her own for a little while as she had tons of ticks and while she doesn't look it due to fur, needs to gain a few pounds. Today was her first day with a normal poop--all the rest have been nothing but sunflower seeds that we feed the birds regularly. Unfortunately, there are often dogs dumped in our area. We will continue to be on the lookout but based on past experience, feel we won't have any luck.


----------



## Megora

She looks like she has Britney Spaniel and American Water Spaniel in her. 

















I wouldn't rule out other breeds as well. Mainly water spaniel that I'm seeing though.

Looks really cute.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sadie is adorable!


----------



## goldensrbest

I can't imagine dumping that pretty girl.


----------



## jealous1

Unfortunately, here down south and living in the country we see a lot of this. Last week our neighbor (young couple, first home) called Jim upset as a beautiful blue pit broke into his chicken house, killed one and the rest scattered. He was about to shoot until he saw three puppies with her. We went over, mom super sweet with two catahoula-looking pups and one that looked almost pb lab (multiple dads?). After a couple of phone calls, we located owner. Mom accidently got pregnant (for the third time); when I spoke to him about spaying he said he was after he bred her to his other "really nice" pit. Tried to nicely speak to him about problems with that and of course, he has lots of friends who would want one and he was going to keep one as well.:doh::doh::doh: Fate of these pups? The local shelter wouldn't charge anything to turn them in.:doh::doh::doh:

Only good to come out of it, our neighbors decided to take the little black female and she is doing real good. I told them I would take care of all shots as long as they would get her spayed. Her name is Katie

Golden - Not sure how tall but only 23 pounds. Don't think she will get much bigger.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

Terry

Hope you can keep Sadie-she sure is 100% adorable all right!
What a doll. I think she's got Border Collie and Flat Coated Retriever in her!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

She really is cute and what a great name Sadie. I'm so to glad to hear she found her way to your place as I'm sure her life will improve astronomically. I think you're a dogs best friend!

Pete & Woody


----------



## MelMcGarry

She's adorable! Thank you for taking her in and taking care of her!


----------



## OutWest

She's adorable.. Bless you for taking her in and giving her care.

I think she looks part border collie or mini-Aussie.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My guess would be border collie mix. Thank you for taking her in! Seems like it was fate..just sayin ;-).


----------



## nolefan

I agree with the boykin spaniel being in there somewhere. Thanks for helping her....


----------



## goldensrbest

I think she is just beautiful, if i did not have 4, i would try to get her, she tugs at my heart.


----------



## Capt Jack

She's a keeper for sure!I think she's your Easter Bunny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww.........she's adorable and a smart girl. She definitely knew which house to pick.

You have such a good heart...


----------



## Sadie53

*Jealous 1*

My gosh she is pretty!!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awww.........she's adorable and a smart girl. She definitely knew which house to pick.
> 
> You have such a good heart...


I agree with Carolina Mom-Sadie sure KNEW what house to pick!
She has good taste!!


----------



## Davidrob2

mylissyk said:


> She is darling! These babies needing love know where to come, thank you for always giving them a soft place to land.


My MIL calls them "walk on dogs". She says they've always been her most loving ones.


----------



## Capt Jack

Hows she doing? Are you still keeping her?


----------



## jealous1

Sadie is doing great. She was spayed yesterday so quiet last night. Until we have her housebroken completely, she sleeps in her crate--goes in without a peep and is good through the night. She has just learned the dog door so hopefully that will help with the housebreaking. Smart little girl. 

Regarding her staying, ordered her dog tag Sunday night, so...


----------



## coppers-mom

jealous1 said:


> Regarding her staying, ordered her dog tag Sunday night, so...


  Why doesn't this surprise me?
Congratulations to lovely Sadie and you guys. She looks adorable.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*



jealous1 said:


> Sadie is doing great. She was spayed yesterday so quiet last night. Until we have her housebroken completely, she sleeps in her crate--goes in without a peep and is good through the night. She has just learned the dog door so hopefully that will help with the housebreaking. Smart little girl.
> 
> Regarding her staying, ordered her dog tag Sunday night, so...


I love your last line about the DOG TAG!! 
I'm doing the HAPPY DANCE for Sadie and you!!


----------



## Helo's Mom

She is so cute! Looks a lot like my Marilyn. Congratulations!!


----------



## Fella 77

She is a cutie! So funny how she just shows up and BAM..she's part of your life..I wouldnt let her go either..she has that look..Great choice of names as well...


----------



## jealous1

Thanks everyone! While DH thinks I'm nuts, he's pretty smitten wit her, too 

(the little green belly band is to keep her from licking her incision - I'm finding out how really hard it is to take pictures of a black dog  )


----------



## OutWest

jealous1 said:


> Thanks everyone! While DH thinks I'm nuts, he's pretty smitten wit her, too
> 
> (the little green belly band is to keep her from licking her incision - I'm finding out how really hard it is to take pictures of a black dog  )


It really is hard--and try finding lighting that works for two light-colored ones plus a dark one! :doh:

She's adorable--best wishes for many years with her.


----------



## goldensrbest

I do so hope you keep that baby, I just love her, does she need a FGM?


----------



## mudEpawz

she is a cutie!!! congrats


----------



## jealous1

FGMs welcome


----------



## dborgers

Action shot. I see the blur of that wagging tail  What a feel good story!!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so happy you are keeping her! A happy ending - or rather a happy beginning - for little Sadie! You and your hubby are awesome!


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Terry:

I am doing the Happy Dance you are keeping her. 
Sadie is just a stunning little girl!! 
Love that face and the white in between her paws!


----------



## dborgers

How's your little new lovebug doing?


----------



## amy22

Awwww what a wonderful story! She's adorable!


----------



## hollyk

What I cutie!
Welcome Home Sadie.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sadie is adorable! Heartiest congratulations on your newest family member


----------



## *Laura*

Sadie is just the cutest, just ADORABLE. . I'm so glad she found her way into your home and your hearts.


----------



## momtoMax

Touching thread. We recently lost our old girl, Willow, so hoping fate brings us a new and perfect addition to our family as well. Very cool that she found you! Hoping for a repeat in our own lives in the future.


----------



## jealous1

Sadie is doing great. After less than a week we let her stay out from her crate at night and she now has free range. When my alarm goes off in the morning, she usually jumps up next to me for a belly rub, one of her favorite things behind food. She has learned who will play with her--mostly Summer and Jesse--and loves to run through the woods on our walks. Her biggest "vice": she has a super high, shrill bark when she gets excited


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*



jealous1 said:


> Sadie is doing great. After less than a week we let her stay out from her crate at night and she now has free range. When my alarm goes off in the morning, she usually jumps up next to me for a belly rub, one of her favorite things behind food. She has learned who will play with her--mostly Summer and Jesse--and loves to run through the woods on our walks. Her biggest "vice": she has a super high, shrill bark when she gets excited


Terry:

Sadie sounds like an absolute doll and all I can say is AW-WWW and she REALLY found the perfect home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sadie's such a doll, so very glad she is doing well and so happy.

Dogs seem to know where to go when they need help.

The shrill bark must the Troller in her coming out.


----------



## dborgers

> After less than a week we let her stay out from her crate at night and she now has free range. When my alarm goes off in the morning, she usually jumps up next to me for a belly rub


She feels like a warm teddy bear, doesn't she? So soft, so sweet. What a great story


----------



## dogloverforlife

My little Patch has a shrill bark. She is Border Collie mix.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Sadie is sooo cute!!! I am glad you are keeping her...she found a great home!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dogloverforlife said:


> My little Patch has a shrill bark. She is Border Collie mix.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't know the BC had a shrill one, your girl is beautiful too.


----------



## dogloverforlife

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I didn't know the BC had a shrill one, your girl is beautiful too.


Thank you! Yes she does and so does my BF's parents female purebred BC. Its shrill to me anyway. I should try to record it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

